# The Imperial City Of Fes, Morocco



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Very beautiful. I love those ornaments !!!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you 

Heres the full set on Flickr -

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626885500413/


----------



## Lucca_gc (Oct 3, 2010)

One of the most fascinating places on earth! I'm dying to get to Morocco


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Well getting there is not really much of a problem, especially in the age of budget airlines!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Very beautiful.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful, amazing city!!!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kay:...beautiful pics indeed....thanks for sharing.


----------



## thedurringtondoctor (Jun 26, 2010)

I have been to Morocco several times and was fortunate enough to go to Fes in 1983. Doubt it has changed. I injured my shoulder challenging a donkey in a narrow lane. Makes you appreciate just how solid they are!! Fes is much better than Marrakech in my opinion.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Beautiful shots - I've never been to Morocco but this looks like a piece of preserved Morocco that hasn't witnessed much modern development at all!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very good shots.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

stunning city. I've always wanted to visit Morocco, now I'm determined to go. Thanks


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wow! an exotic town in medieval time. I love the mazes of alleyways.


----------

